# autocrossing



## panic_mechanic (Aug 2, 2003)

any of u guys got a good shock spring combo for autocrossing

-must be within daily driving use
-must be able to take the occasional pothole
-decent for track


also anybody know where i could mount a supercharger

thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no place for a supercharger. just not enough room. as far as a good track combo, what im hearing is sprints and tokikos, or ground controls and tokikos. but what do i know? i dont auto-x.


----------



## 95altima (Nov 24, 2003)

actually if you check out altimas.net they have forums where a company called ripp mods is researching a supercharger kit.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

i think the RIPP idea faded. i might be wrong.

as far as suspension goes, the eibach's are probably the best spring for auto-x and tokico's are hands down the best. I got tokico's w/ sprints. it's a little bouncy but it's a 2.0"+ drop so i'm LOW. anyways, get a front strut tower bar and a rear sway bar. and see if you can find soemone to make you an A-Arm brace. i'm hoping to have one made for me in the spring.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

just an update to what i said earlier. Whiteline makes a front and rear sway bar for the u13 bluebird but the chassis is the same so it would work on the altima as well.

http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/suspensionbars.html

I'm considering getting one in the spring.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Thought Peterson tried that and failed. The U13 BB bar is different, I could be wrong though. :thumbup:


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

looking at the photos Chuck, it doesn't appear that either sway bar would fit....they look like they're for the awd Bluebird/Attessa only...

but kyb's and eibachs are not too bad of a combination for x-crossing as well...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I know the front (BNF-32) and rear BNR-27(Z) swaybars from Whiteline do fit the FWD U13 Bluebird/Altima because I have both of them. The AWD front swaybar is BNF-29 and is shaped different to clear the rear driveshaft and the endlinks attach differently (I also had gotten this one to compare the difference and if I convert to the AWD SR20 ATESSA). The front bar was just released a few months ago and the bar Cory had was purchased well over a year agothe wrong number (BNF-18). He and I worked it out last year after he faxed me his receipt. The bar he got fits the 4/90 - 1/95 Maxima because of a small ordering mistake on his behalf and then he couldn't return it because he had painted it.
Whiteline has quite a full suspension component selection for the U13 FWD although they don't have a strut tower bar currently.
I think the spring rates of the H&R and Eibach springs as well as Whiteline are better suited for auto-x. The Tokico struts have larger pistons as well as are a higher pressure gas strut with firmer valving than the KYB GR-2. Of course the KYBs are substantially cheaper than the Tokicos.
Double check the auto-x rules and regulations for you local events because many mods (i.e. supercharger, turbo or suspension) can throw you into a higher class which may not be quite right for you as you're just starting out

Troy


----------

